#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Gwadar waiting for the boom (new tourist hotspot)

## machangezi

Before posting this I feel the need to mention that Pakistan has four provinces namely Balochistan, Sindh, Punjab and North-west Frontier Province (NWFP).

Gwadar's a costal town in Balochistan province. Its the third deepest sea port in the world but has been ignored by the government for decades. Recently the President and the Prime minister announced development projects in this part of country. Gwadar's 800kms away from the provincial capital Quetta. 

Gwadar's located in the south-west of Pakistan. Its strategically located among three increasingly important regions of the world: the oil rich middle east, heavily populated south Asia and the economically emerging and resource rich central Asia. 

The government, in recent years, has initiated several mega projects, with assistance from China, to develop and promote Gwadar as one of the favourite tourist places in the world and as a good transit and trade point. 

Some photos of Gwadar:

Gwadar a few years ago.



The remains of a Portuguese gun tower face the east bay


On the way to Gwadar from Quetta (my home town)





Gwadar a few years ago.....


Gwadar a few years from now.....


City centre and industrial zones.....





More pics in the gallery.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Will they allow topless bathing there macha.

BTW, the 3rd pic is beautiful.

----------


## machangezi

Not sure about topless bathing but I heard there will be private beaches for foreigners. Mariott (?), Awari, Intercontinental, Sharaton, Serena etc have already bought land on the beach front.

----------


## poolcleaner

> Will they allow topless bathing there macha.
> 
> BTW, the 3rd pic is beautiful.


You'd love outback Oz then.

I'll admit to being totally ignorant about Pakistan (love the cricket, 'Javed') but is there any form of tourism in Pakistan?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
On that note, i have always wanted to take in a test match in Pakistan.
Don't really care who they are playing.

Which test venue would you recommend for a one off test match viewing macha??

----------


## machangezi

This might help Poolie. 

http://www.tourism.gov.pk/

The best venue IMO's in Lahore. Nice Lahori birds always watch them live.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Do they intend to grow any trees?

----------


## poolcleaner

Yes it did help Macha, thanks very much.

Well, my assumptions were right Pakistan doesn't have any tourist attractions.

Want big mountains?

Nepal, Tibet, India. Who would choose Pakistan, what with the mad muzzies in there, over any one of these three?

----------


## machangezi

Domestic tourism is on the rise and recently the government initiated some tourism projects to attract foreigners. It will take time to get foreigners in an unstable country like Pakistan but it ain't impossible. 

The north and north-east of Pakistan is regarded as "heaven on earth". The south-west of Pakistan is famous for its gigantic mountains and deserts. 

Marmite,

I'm sure they do have plan for planting trees in Gwadar but not the surroundings as its mainly desert.

----------


## machangezi

Some pictures of north and south-west Pakistan with a hope to attract some foreign tourists in me country.  :Smile: 












I'm sure you want to visit after seeing these pictures Poolie. I'm sorry but there ain't no night-life.  :Sad:

----------


## poolcleaner

Simply because I'm not interested, I'm not going to post links to the Nepalese, Tibetan, Indian, Bhutan, Chinese tourist authorities who's websites will be equally illustrated with wondrful piccys of tall mountains and, no less, details of accomodation, transport and tourist facilities, all sadly lacking from the Pakistani site.

Worry not Macha, the first steps are always the smallest.

I farking hate cold and snow so I wouldn't have the slightest interest in visiting those beautiful bplaces but if you're going to pay for my airfare, as part of your role as TeakDoor's Pakistani  tourism guru, I'll take in a game of cricket at the stadium of your choice.

(Do  Pakistani  cricket stadiums (stadia  for the pednats)  have squat toilets?

----------


## machangezi

You'll find both styles, Western and Eastern, mate.  :Wink:

----------


## poolcleaner

> You'll find both styles, Western and Eastern, mate.


That's a start.

Squirty hoses?

----------


## machangezi

Yes sir.

----------


## poolcleaner

If I get caught shagging a girl will she be stoned to death and will I get 40 lashes?

----------


## machangezi

No stonning to death law in Pakistan. Its in Iran, Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia and a few more middle eastern countries.

----------


## machangezi

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/1971273.stm

----------


## poolcleaner

> No stonning to death law in Pakistan. Its in Iran, Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia and a few more middle eastern countries.


Yes, that's all very nice Macha but my main inquiry was about my well-being!!!!

Will I get lashes?

Furthermore, if I was to get caught shagging said girl, when I refuse to marry her will her brothers throw acid over her?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

*A judge in Peshawar suspended the sentence and her appeal will be heard by a full bench of the Islamic or Sharia court in Islamabad.

President Musharraf said they would never allow this sentence to be carried out, but he did not give any further comment on whether he would consider repealing such laws.* 

So, according to the above, stoning is still part of the law in Pakistan..

----------


## poolcleaner

> *A judge in Peshawar suspended the sentence and her appeal will be heard by a full bench of the Islamic or Sharia court in Islamabad.
> 
> President Musharraf said they would never allow this sentence to be carried out, but he did not give any further comment on whether he would consider repealing such laws.* 
> 
> So, according to the above, stoning is still part of the law in Pakistan..


Hang on CMN, we're getting a little ahead of ourselves aren't we?
I haven't set foot in Pakistan, let alone shagged this girl and your telling me that she's already sentenced to death???
There's a chance I might not get a woody if I knew it was going to result in certain death for the girl (yes, I accept it would be a remote chance but you never know..)

----------


## machangezi

Hang on please. CMN you're mixing two laws, Sharia and State Law. According to Sharia law they must be stonned but Pakistan ain't following everything mentioned in Sharia law. 

Yes Poolie throwing acid is very common in interior Punjab province but that doesn't represent the whole Pakistan. Fok I've shagged a couple of girls back home. 

You'll get lashes Poolie if you're caught but I'm sure you ain't stupid.  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> According to Sharia law they must be stonned but Pakistan ain't following Sharia law.


I know that, but is sharia law ever applied in Pakistan these days and in what circumstances?

----------


## machangezi

Yes some acceptable portions are part of state law and applicable for example lashes. Stonning to death or chopping off the wrist if caught in robbery etc ain't included in state law.

----------


## poolcleaner

> Hang on please. CMN you're mixing two laws, Sharia and State Law. According to Sharia law they must be stonned but Pakistan ain't following everything mentioned in Sharia law. 
> 
> Yes Poolie throwing acid is very common in interior Punjab province but that doesn't represent the whole Pakistan. Fok I've shagged a couple of girls back home. 
> 
> You'll get leashes Poolie if you're caught but I'm sure you ain't stupid.


There you are in that group of one again!!

----------


## machangezi

How I wish I had the authority to change few things in Pakistan State Law.

----------


## poolcleaner

> Yes some acceptable portions are part of state law and applicable for example lashes. Stonning to death or chopping off the wrist if caught in robbery etc ain't included in state law.


Do you get a choice of hand?

I only ask because I can only wank right handed but I wear my watch on me left.
The problem is my missus gave me the watch and while I don't really like it she'd get pissed a touch if I came home from Pakistan unable to wear her gift!

----------


## machangezi

> Do you get a choice of hand?


If you get caught, I personally guarantee you'll get a choice.  :Wink:

----------


## machangezi

> The problem is my missus gave me the watch and while I don't really like it she'd get pissed a touch if I came home from Pakistan unable to wear her gift!


This is what I call *LOVE* Poolie. You better be a smart arse during your stay in Pakland and don't get caught or misus would be very disappointed with you.  :Wink:

----------


## poolcleaner

> The problem is my missus gave me the watch and while I don't really like it she'd get pissed a touch if I came home from Pakistan unable to wear her gift!
> 			
> 		
> 
>  This is what I call *LOVE* Poolie. You better be a smart arse during your stay in Pakland and don't get caught or misus would be very disappointed with you.


Not so fast with the love bit Macha.
It's a toss up (hehe gedit) between the watch and the wank!

I make sure my missus is permanently dissappoited in me.
That way there's never any nasty surprises!

----------


## machangezi

I can feel it CMN's googling some shite about pakistan sharia law.  :Sad:

----------


## Mid

*China Takes Control of Strategic Pakistani Port*
SEBASTIAN ABBOT
February 19, 2013 

_
Participants  listen to a speech by Pakistan’s then president Pervez Musharraf during  the opening of the Gwadar deep-sea port on the Arabian Sea on March 20,  2007._ 
(Photo: Reuters)

*ISLAMABAD* — China took over operational control of a strategic  deep-water Pakistani seaport on Monday that could serve as a vital  economic hub for Beijing and perhaps a key military outpost.

 Control of Gwadar port on Pakistan’s southwestern coast was  transferred to a state-owned Chinese company, China Overseas Ports  Holding Company Ltd., in a signing ceremony in Islamabad that was  broadcast on TV.

 Gwadar will soon be a “hub of trade and commerce in the region,”  Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari said at the ceremony. “It holds the  key to bring together the countries of Central Asia” and will further  improve Pakistan-China relations, he said.

 China paid much of the US $250 million originally needed to construct  the port, which was previously run by Port of Singapore Authority. It  has been a commercial failure since it opened in 2007 because Pakistan  never completed the road network to link Gwadar to the rest of the  country.

 The port on the Arabian Sea occupies a strategic location between  South Asia, Central Asia and the Middle East. It lies near the Strait of  Hormuz, gateway for about 20 percent of the world’s oil.

 China’s interest is driven by concerns about energy security as it  seeks to fuel its booming economy. It wants a place to anchor pipelines  to secure oil and gas supplies from the Gulf. Beijing also believes that  helping develop Pakistan will boost economic activity in its far  western province of Xinjiang and dampen a simmering, low-intensity  rebellion there.

 Some experts view Gwadar as the westernmost link in the “string of  pearls,” a line of ports from China to the Gulf that could facilitate  expansion of the Chinese Navy in the Indian Ocean. That has sparked  concern in both the US and India.

 A senior Pakistani official previously told The Associated Press that  Beijing has agreed to spend hundreds of millions of dollars to finish a  900-km road that would link the port with Pakistan’s north-south Indus  Highway, facilitating overland transport from Gwadar to China. The  Pakistani government was supposed to complete the road in 2012, but it  is only 60 percent finished, said the official, speaking on condition of  anonymity because he was not authorized to talk to reporters.

 It will still be a tough drive, passing along the Karakorum Highway  that winds through the rugged mountains of northern Pakistan and then  into Xinjiang Province via a border crossing point at an elevation of  4,693 meters. The path is often blocked by snow in winter.

 Even so, the route will cut the overland distance from China’s  western provinces to the sea in half, from about 4,000 km to China’s  east coast, to just 2,000 km south to Gwadar.

irrawaddy.org

----------

